# Need help with snacks sticks!



## nekramp (Nov 9, 2012)

My brother and I were talking today about how we haven't been deer hunting in 4 years since we lost a good friend that we used to hunt with.  We decieded that we should go out this year and we were talking about what to do with the meat.  I do not care for deer meat unless its deer jerky or deer snack sticks, which i have never made myself.  

My question to you fine fellows is, how do i go about making snack sticks?  I have no idea and I would love to learn, if anyone has  a step by step instructions i would greatly appreciate it.  I've looked through lots post on here and haven't found what i'm loooking for.  

Thanks in Advance, 

Nik

Also if anyone has any ideas what else to do with the meat?!?! let me know!!


----------



## desertlites (Nov 9, 2012)

in the forums under sausage-search venison snack sticks, there is quite a bit of info there to get started. prolly a search in sausage about making snack sticks will bring something up too. Good luck


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 10, 2012)

Like desertlites suggested try the search function, there's a bunch of info on here once you know where to look.

This should get ya started, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/se...itleonly=0&byuser=&output=all&containingforum[]=130&replycompare=gt&numupdates=&sdate=0&newer=1&sort=relevance&order=descending&Search=SEARCH

and if you still have questions let us know, someone will help ya out.


----------



## big casino (Nov 10, 2012)

Also I would recommend that you get yourself a good sausage making book like " Great Sausage Recipes and meat curing" by Rytek Kutas,

It discusses the sausage making process very well, and will help you make sure your making it safely


----------



## nekramp (Nov 11, 2012)

Just ordered "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing" from Amazon, should hopefully have it by mid weak!  Now i need to figure out what kind of equipment to get,  I need a meat grinder, sausage stuffer and meat slicer.  Also i think that i'm going to need a new food saver since the latch on mine seemed to quit working!!!


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 17, 2012)

That book is good and has lots of good recipes. The easiest way I and just about every butcher shop around here does is get a kit from www.conyeagerspice.com/snack-stick-kit/ kit has everything you need and its very good. Each kit is good for 10 lbs of meat.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 17, 2012)

nekramp said:


> Also if anyone has any ideas what else to do with the meat?!?! let me know!!


Hi Nik,

Do you like breakfast sausage? Like the patty kind or links?

One of the easiest things to make with deer is breakfast sausage, there are a bunch of seasoning packets like AC Legg and Witts, you can't screw it up and it is super simple to make.

Just grind up your meat, add the seasoning and that's it. If you don't want to add fat (pork trim or pork fat) you don't have to, I have a friend and he doesn't add fat at all to his breakfast sausage and loves it. After mixing the seasoning throw it into plastic bags and freeze and bam! Instant breakfast sausage as GOOD as Jimmie Deans!

We use it for all kind of stuff, breakfast, lunch, breakfast for dinner, spagetti, goulash, etc.

Have fun and good luck hunting!

John - Montana


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 18, 2012)

I would add pork, I process a good amount of deer every year and just grinding up and adding seasonings won't be that great. Dry is the first thing that comes to my mind. Sausage is very easy to make. Canning is also a great option. Just chunk meat up, stuff, and I mean pack the meat in the jars, add a teaspoon of canning salt, (no liquid it will make its own when cooking) put lid on jar, and cook ether 1 1/2 hrs in a pressure cooker or 3 hrs in a caner. You can even get creative and add onions, garlic, and peppers. That's good to. Canning is fast, easy and very delicious. Good luck hunting. 1st day of deer here in Pa is the Monday after Thanksgiving. Quality time with the kids. Love it


----------



## boykjo (Nov 18, 2012)

First I would look into a smoker unless you plan on using your oven. Then I would look into a grinder and a seperat vertical sausage stuffer. You can make snack sticks with simple recipes found online or here at SMF. You can also buy seasoning packages from http://www.sausagemaker.com/

who is a site sponsor

joe


----------



## big casino (Nov 18, 2012)

Cooknhogz said:


> I would add pork, I process a good amount of deer every year and just grinding up and adding seasonings won't be that great. Dry is the first thing that comes to my mind. Sausage is very easy to make. Canning is also a great option. Just chunk meat up, stuff, and I mean pack the meat in the jars, add a teaspoon of canning salt, (no liquid it will make its own when cooking) put lid on jar, and cook ether 1 1/2 hrs in a pressure cooker or 3 hrs in a caner. You can even get creative and add onions, garlic, and peppers. That's good to. Canning is fast, easy and very delicious. Good luck hunting. 1st day of deer here in Pa is the Monday after Thanksgiving. Quality time with the kids. Love it


I know people have been hot water canning meat for years, but I would not recommend doing so this is not a safe way to can meats, they must be processed in a pressure canner to be considered safe


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 18, 2012)

I like to use a pressure cooker also because its twice as fast. 90 mins for quart jars.


----------

